# Which SVS?



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys (and girls?),

I have put together a setup with Monitor Audio RX8 floorstanders, center and surround, all driven by an Onkyo 906 AVR. 

I have the whole thing in a 1300 cu. ft. room and the room opens into another one at about the same size. I don`t need insane amounts of displacement (I think), but I am a bit of a sucker for SQ, and I want the bass to fill the room evenly and I am unsure on what to get from SVS`products. :dontknow:
*
My alternatives seem to be:*
1. Dual PC12NSDs
2. PC/PB12 Plus
3. PC Ultra

I will probably get an Anti-Mode EQ-thingie to smoothen the response. I am looking hard at a single PB12 Plus, but the PC13 Ultra isn`t that much more so?

Help is greatly appreciated. :help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, If your looking to get smooth response all around the room Dual PC12NSDs will be your best option.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If you can spring it, go for the Ultra13. Welcome. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, so I see you are as biased as I am uncertain. I feel the Ultra is a bit too big and expensive, but I feel the Plus-box looks good, and is just about the size I can squeeze in past the missus, but the PC13 is not that much more price-wise.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Ultra has more output than the two PC12NSDs but for uniformality across the room my opinion is two are better then one as your space is only 1300cf. are you planning to locate the sub in different parts of the room or the same spot? if its the same spot then the Ultra is a better choice for sure.


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, PB12+ is more fitting my preferred budget. With duals I have the option to have one in either front corner of the room.

However, I am also considering getting a single PC12NSD as it would probably be enough for my little room...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

drdoan said:


> If you can spring it, go for the Ultra13. Welcome. Have fun. Dennis





tonyvdb said:


> The Ultra has more output than the two PC12NSDs but for uniformality across the room my opinion is two are better then one as your space is only 1300cf. are you planning to locate the sub in different parts of the room or the same spot? if its the same spot then the Ultra is a better choice for sure.


I have to say this is a win-win decision both decisions would be correct. So pick the one you prefer. I'd get the Ultra13 myself(better extension and higher SQ), but if you prefer stereo subs(smoother in room response better integration with stereo music)

You have the right company and can't really go wrong on the SVS site.


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am in fact not considering the PB13, but the PB12, can`t fit any bigger.

I am also considering other subs, such as the BK Electronics Monolith.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Stick with SVS they are the best commercial sub line IMO.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

If the Ultra is not in the picture and you are concerned with SQ mostly, I'd vote for the PB12-Plus. Very good sub with selectable tuning and a nice tight sound. If you are looking at a flat FR across several seats as your primary concern, then the dual set up will be more likely to achieve that for you.

Honestly, if you sit in the same spot, and you are looking at getting an Anti-mode (solid piece of gear, I love mine), I'd get a single PB12 Plus.


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

My room image is attached, seems I can`t put it in the post due to rookie-restrictions. 


Red is possible PB12+ placement, green circle PC.

Well, my mains have enough bass for music, and I will use it primarily for HT so that was why I was thinking: PC12NSD, enough bass and saving 40% compared to the PB12+?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd keep the sub from being snugged tight into a corner as you are placing the NSD circle in the pic, may very well be too boomy. As far as the NSD v. Plus, the old adage applies, get the biggest, baddest sub you can afford as you won't be asking "what if." I also feel the Plus is a better sub, with better SQ and more output and extension.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jakja83 said:


> My room image is attached, seems I can`t put it in the post due to rookie-restrictions.
> 
> 
> Red is possible PB12+ placement, green circle PC.
> ...


For dual subs I suggest you place 1 sub at each main. If your using bookshelves they might even make nice stands. This will allow for seamless stereo sound with music which is far more critical than home theater IMO. 

For a single sub use a crawl test to determine the best spot. I'd always start in the corner and work my way out. Some corner loaded is nice, but full blown can sound boomy.


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I have actually during the evening been considering going solo, and just settle for a PB12NSD, I think it should have the output I need for HT and music is best played with my mains fullrange.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jakja83 said:


> Well, I have actually during the evening been considering going solo, and just settle for a PB12NSD, I think it should have the output I need for HT and music is best played with my mains fullrange.


Try it out with music too. It will reduce the distortion in your mains. 

Nice thing with that option is that if you decide 1 isn't enough you can always get another one. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

An SVS Ultra will stomp all over a BK Monolith and so it should be of such higher caliber, my recommendation would be an Ultra also as the new drive units are amazing and produce prodiguous amounts of bass...


----------



## jakja83 (Dec 17, 2009)

I understand that, but I don`t need that insane amounts of bass, I am thinking a PB12NSD would perform pretty well in my room for HT - and the Monolith may be even a better choice?


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

Definitely stay with SVS. The guys who work there can and will help you out (and even suggest you go with the Monolith if it will work better in your situation).

Shoot them an e-mail and they will walk you through the whole process to find out what you need and what is within your budget. 

I was all set to get a "plus" series sub and they actually talked me out of it due to my room size and listening habits. To date, I have been nothing but impressed (and my wife says that I can shake the kitchen (room above) so much that she has to go sit down  )


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am going to continue to advocate the Ultra. I cannot emphasize how good that sub is. PC or the PB, either will suffice, but if you can swing it, just go that route and never look back.

The Plus will always have you wondering. The NSD (even duals) will have you wondering even more - what did I lose by not going with either the Plus or the Ultra?

On top of that, while the Ultra13 is capable of enormous amounts of bass that's not all that it does well. The Ultra 13's ability to articulate so quickly and resolve nuances in both music and home theater is second to VERY few subwoofers out in the market.

Just my two cents.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I am going to continue to advocate the Ultra. I cannot emphasize how good that sub is. PC or the PB, either will suffice, but if you can swing it, just go that route and never look back.
> 
> The Plus will always have you wondering. The NSD (even duals) will have you wondering even more - what did I lose by not going with either the Plus or the Ultra?
> 
> ...


I'd put it at first given the cost/performance. I'd say only a great DIY design will beat an Ultra in home theater. If you need/want more than an Ultra then you need to DIY.


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, First post on hometheatershack. I assume this type of post is Ok as I didn't see anything in the rules prohibitting it. If it is improper, I apologize.

I have a pair of PB12-Plus that are one year old that I'm currently looking to sell. Love the subs, but they take up too much of my room and don't leave enough space for bass trap treatments. I'm looking at the PC12-Plus instead. 

So, if you're interested in a slightly used pair of these, let me know. I'll put a fair deal together for you. 

Thanks, Marty


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Marty. Make sure you list them in the classified section. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

drdoan said:


> Welcome Marty. Make sure you list them in the classified section. Have fun. Dennis


Thanks Dennis. I will do so as soon as I get to the 5 posts required for posting in the classified section.


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

I've added a thread in the classifieds for these subs. I have photos to add which I'll send upon request. I will add to post in classifieds once I figure out how to do so.


----------

